# 18s or 19s?



## iBorg (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm looking for a set of wheels to mount summer/fall tires on. I need wet weather as well as dry weather handling. My car has a mainly stock suspension with the only handling change being H and R springs. This is my daily driver. My work route takes me on some poor roads with several large potholes.

Should I go 18 or 19 inch rims?

Thanks for sharing your expertise.

Mike


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

17's


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I have 18's and wish I had 17's...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> 17's


x2! Unless you'd rather look at your car than drive it, you're better off with a little lowering and some 17s. No need to re-align your spine every time you drive.

I'm wishing I had a wider set of 16" wheels for the summer, as Buffalo city streets look like tarmac swiss cheese after this past winter.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

I really... really, REALLY want 17's. Shoot, I'd trade my 18in. RC's for stock fat fives.


----------



## jesriva (Dec 14, 2014)

i have oem 17s they are good highest ill go is 18s 19s is overkill unless ur bagging ur car than 19s are okay i guess.. but 17-18s are good


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lite1979 said:


> x2! Unless you'd rather look at your car than drive it, you're better off with a little lowering and some 17s. No need to re-align your spine every time you drive.
> 
> I'm wishing I had a wider set of 16" wheels for the summer, as Buffalo city streets look like tarmac swiss cheese after this past winter.


Not sure how you drive but I drove on 18's for years with stretched, low-pro tires and never had any issues. 19's on the other hand.. never again


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

My car came stock with 18 inch wheels. I doubt Audi would have put them on the car if they were too harsh for their average customer. I also have had 19" and they weren't too bad. 

Stock18" tire 225/40










My current wheels 18" tire 225/40










My old 19" can't remember the tire size











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Your front bumper looks different in the first and second picture, what bumper is that?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

It's a cheap Fiberglas bumper cover that came with the A6 grill. Found it on eBay for 300 bucks shipped.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iBorg (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd like to find that cover/grill for mine.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

iBorg said:


> I'd like to find that cover/grill for mine.


Yeah , me too. I like the looks of that one. My bumper is chipped up and the clear coat is a little weak in a couple spots so I would have to paint it anyway so I thought I might as well paint one that looks better.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

20v GTI Guy said:


> I have 18's and wish I had 17's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever want to swap to some similar color but not so Italian 17 inch wheels I am somewhat local to you :thumbup:


----------

